# Biggest Challenge



## TrishWatkins (May 7, 2018)

How does everyone go with writing cover letters and resumes? Knowing what to write and actually get a response is not an easy thing!!


----------



## pmacster31 (Oct 16, 2017)

Writing resumes and cover letters are the most frustrating task ever. However once you get started it's fairly easy. However i'd say the most important part of a job application is the cover letter. Being on the other side of employment and having to select candidates for a job i would recommend writing a cover letter for the job specifically. I can't stress enough that having a generic cover letter just isn't good enough. Tailor make that cover letter to the position you are applying. That's what has helped me in the past


----------

